# Bold Natural Eyes and Two Kinds of Lips



## blazeno.8 (Nov 10, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## Perple1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanx! This was easy to follow & ends up with great results (I'm always looking for "work-friendly" MU).   I too appreciate tje fellow Specktralite that mentioned using Choc Piggie to dupe Metal Rock - works great!  Now, I love both versions, but i must say, I will not be using black eyeliner on my lips, i'll go with Nightmoth...LOL!!!  :-]


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Perple1* 

 
_Thanx! This was easy to follow & ends up with great results (I'm always looking for "work-friendly" MU).   I too appreciate tje fellow Specktralite that mentioned using Choc Piggie to dupe Metal Rock - works great!  Now, I love both versions, but i must say, I will not be using black eyeliner on my lips, i'll go with Nightmoth...LOL!!!  :-]_

 
Haha, yeah.  I used to have a black lipstick but it was from one of those Halloween kits from when I was a kid, so I decided to get something better.  I went into a Nordie's and the lady at the Estee Lauder counter felt bad because she couldn't help me find an actual black and told me if I just used an eye pencil it should be good enough.  She then gave me the pencil for free, and that's the one that I use now.


----------



## pinkstar (Nov 11, 2007)

You look great!
Nicely done


----------



## aziajs (Nov 11, 2007)

I love the red lips!  That is gorgeous on you!


----------



## saj20052006 (Nov 11, 2007)

I absolutely love the bold lips.  Looks Great!


----------



## nunu (Nov 11, 2007)

gorgeous looks!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 12, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## socalmacfan (Nov 12, 2007)

Love the 2nd lips.  Eyes look stunning.  I bought Mauvement pigment a few weeks ago and now I know what to do with it.  Thanks. More tuts in the future?


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 12, 2007)

Great tut!


----------



## frocher (Nov 13, 2007)

You look beautiful!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *socalmacfan* 

 
_Love the 2nd lips.  Eyes look stunning.  I bought Mauvement pigment a few weeks ago and now I know what to do with it.  Thanks. More tuts in the future?_

 
Sure!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 14, 2007)

Very, very nice!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Nov 27, 2007)

very pretty! and in the last pic you look like minnie mouse cause of the poster in the background LOL


----------



## breathless (Dec 16, 2007)

i love it with the dark lips very much.


----------

